# Body blank/wood in Canada



## martyb1

You would think with all the trees here there would be a better source for wood here.Anybody know of a good place here in Canada to get some decent body wood.I have no problem getting regular ash but try to find swamp ash.Finding clear alder is almost impossible.Even finding pine is a challenge 
Suggestions?


----------



## shoretyus

Isn't swamp and regular ash the same thing? Big problem with guitar builders is that they are only using 2 mbf at time. Not much volume. You keep building like you are you are going to have to move where the trees is at....

I was doing a bathroom for a customer and he was hauling up Cedar logs to burn in the outdoor furnace. " hey Don can I have the bottom 3ft off the log?" into the truck. Now i have to score some free time on a bandsaw mill. There is only a dozen of them around.


----------



## greco

You might try these folks. They are close to where I'm located and I used to buy exotic woods from them when I was into woodworking.

http://www.amwoodinc.com/indexCan.html

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## martyb1

shoretyus said:


> Isn't swamp and regular ash the same thing? Big problem with guitar builders is that they are only using 2 mbf at time. Not much volume. You keep building like you are you are going to have to move where the trees is at....
> 
> I was doing a bathroom for a customer and he was hauling up Cedar logs to burn in the outdoor furnace. " hey Don can I have the bottom 3ft off the log?" into the truck. Now i have to score some free time on a bandsaw mill. There is only a dozen of them around.


Not sure,but swamp ash is way lighter
I got my last blank from Allparts
Just wish I could find something closer


----------



## geezer

There's figured big leaf maple and clear alder on the westcoast.You could try
Westwind Hardwoods in Sydney B.C.


----------



## zontar

While I can't vouch for them, and they don't seem to have the woods you're looking for--you could check with-
reimerhardwoods.com
or
pjwhitehardwoods
They say they have some of what you're looking for.

There sued to be a good hardwood store in Calgary, but they went under years ago. I forget the name. Perhaps it's been a trend across Canada. Back when I was thinking of building a new body for my bass (an EB-3 copy--I was going to use the body to make an SG copy and make a new body for the bass neck & hardware.) I had scouted out their prices and woods. 

Most hardwood sellers seem to focus on flooring. Apparently that's a more lucrative market right now.


----------



## Spikezone

I built this guitar out of a plank of northern ash I bought at Windsor Plywood:










and this one out of a clear mahogany 2x6, also from Windsor Plywood:










I'm not trying to promote Windsor Plywood here, just the notion that you don't necessarily need to source out boutique luthier-specific woods to build a decent-sounding axe. Both of these guitars sound good to me...
-Mikey


----------



## copperhead

i usually buy from these guys
http://www.exotic-woods.com/musical/guitar.aspx
i dont use the site for ordering i just call them tell them what i want and if you got a plainer you can save alot of money by buying it rough


----------



## martyb1

Spikezone said:


> I built this guitar out of a plank of northern ash I bought at Windsor Plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one out of a clear mahogany 2x6, also from Windsor Plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to promote Windsor Plywood here, just the notion that you don't necessarily need to source out boutique luthier-specific woods to build a decent-sounding axe. Both of these guitars sound good to me...
> -Mikey


 Thats where I get my ash from
They just can't seem to get any decent alder at the store I go to.It's all crap.I would have to by double what I need to get enough for a clear blank


----------



## copperhead

they did not have any alder when i ordered from them earlier this summer i did score some nice 2 x 8 swamp ash and birdseye


----------



## martyb1

copperhead said:


> i usually buy from these guys
> http://www.exotic-woods.com/musical/guitar.aspx
> i dont use the site for ordering i just call them tell them what i want and if you got a plainer you can save alot of money by buying it rough


Looks like I may have to get in touch with these guys :smile:

Oh beautiful neck by the way :food-smiley-004:


----------



## martyb1

This is kinda funny
I contacted Black Forest Wood Products in Calgary
They seem to have lots of stuff.I can probably get alder there but the guy was very rude to me on the phone and said he had never heard of swamp ash and then said he had to go
Hey maybe he was busy but it really turned me off


----------



## copperhead

thanks ....i find them very helpful on the phone they have even email me pictures of the wood


----------



## Lincoln

Out of the 4 or 5 Windsor's in the Edmonton area, only one carries anything decent. I can get ash, swamp ash, alder, basswood, and mahogany in 8/4's somewhere between 8" & 11" wide.
Maybe call around a bit to the other Windsors in your area?


----------



## martyb1

Lincoln said:


> Out of the 4 or 5 Windsor's in the Edmonton area, only one carries anything decent. I can get ash, swamp ash, alder, basswood, and mahogany in 8/4's somewhere between 8" & 11" wide.
> Maybe call around a bit to the other Windsors in your area?


Which ones do you have the best luck with?I have only been to the one in Red Deer
I see there is one in Camrose.I may have to give them a call Monday


----------



## shoretyus

copperhead said:


> they did not have any alder when i ordered from them earlier this summer i did score some nice 2 x 8 swamp ash and birdseye


You build that neck?......... excuse my while I wipe my chin off


----------



## Lincoln

martyb1 said:


> Which ones do you have the best luck with?I have only been to the one in Red Deer
> I see there is one in Camrose.I may have to give them a call Monday


Sherwood Park has swamp ash and ash 780-449-9663

Southside has everything I mentioned 780-463-9663

I find that ash is almost twice as heavy as swamp ash (or at least feels like it). Ash is also the cheapest, everything else is roughly twice the price per BF.

If you're into cedar at all, I have a connection on the coast. I get clear, rough cut, kiln dried, 2 x 8 cedar (real 2" x 8") for dirt cheap. I've got 12ft of it right now......I'd gladly donate 3ft to your operation. :smile:


----------



## martyb1

Lincoln said:


> Sherwood Park has swamp ash and ash 780-449-9663
> 
> Southside has everything I mentioned 780-463-9663
> 
> I find that ash is almost twice as heavy as swamp ash (or at least feels like it). Ash is also the cheapest, everything else is roughly twice the price per BF.
> 
> If you're into cedar at all, I have a connection on the coast. I get clear, rough cut, kiln dried, 2 x 8 cedar (real 2" x 8") for dirt cheap. I've got 12ft of it right now......I'd gladly donate 3ft to your operation. :smile:


 Hey thanks
I will give the Camrose store a call tomorrow.I am going to be in Stettler anyway so it's only another 80km or so
Is the cedar you have red cedar?Any cool coloring in it?
Now I just need to find some nice thick pine :smile:


----------



## copperhead

yes i made it thanks


----------



## Lincoln

martyb1 said:


> Hey thanks
> I will give the Camrose store a call tomorrow.I am going to be in Stettler anyway so it's only another 80km or so
> Is the cedar you have red cedar?Any cool coloring in it?
> Now I just need to find some nice thick pine :smile:



It's western Red, and it got some nice colour to it. Almost a blue streak in the one I'm glueing up right now. I'll put a picture up after I get it cut out and run through the planer. Right now there's not much to see.

I had some real nice Alabama Pine a while back, but it's mostly used up. Are you looking for enough to do a whole body?


----------



## martyb1

Ya
I need to do a pine body
I have a line on some old growth,should know about it soon
Thanks again Lincoln


----------



## Spikezone

Marty, have you thought about using any of the pine from B.C. that has been affected by the Pine Beetles? I don't know what it would work like as guitar wood, but it is beautiful wood-has the typical pine colour, but with an added blue tint throughout. It would look really cool if it worked tonally and structurally. Barney's sister in Merritt might be able to get a line on some of it for you.
-Mikey


----------



## martyb1

Spikezone said:


> Marty, have you thought about using any of the pine from B.C. that has been affected by the Pine Beetles? I don't know what it would work like as guitar wood, but it is beautiful wood-has the typical pine colour, but with an added blue tint throughout. It would look really cool if it worked tonally and structurally. Barney's sister in Merritt might be able to get a line on some of it for you.
> -Mikey


Hey
I actually have a line on some.Just waiting for some pics :smile:


----------



## Baconator

*ANother vote for A&M*

These guys are in Cambridge and have a great operation. Their stuff isn't exactly cheap, but they do have a good selection.


----------



## Spikezone

martyb1 said:


> Hey
> I actually have a line on some.Just waiting for some pics :smile:


Keep us posted...
-Mikey


----------



## Lincoln

Here's what that cedar looks like dry, no wetter or stain.


----------



## martyb1

Pretty nice looking stuff,and a pretty cool looking body you got on the go there.:smile:


----------



## Lincoln

martyb1 said:


> Pretty nice looking stuff,and a pretty cool looking body you got on the go there.:smile:


Thanks man :smile: I call it the "what you'd get if a Fender Jaguar ever mated with a Ibanez RG" shape.


----------



## Lincoln

I was driving by the Sherwood Park Windsor so I stopped in.

Absolutely beautiful 2" x 8" x 35" figured maple - heavily figured $14.95 BF

Swamp Ash - 2" x 12" about 8ft $14.95 BF

Alder - 2" x 9" x 36" $9.45 BF

Ash - 2" x 10" x 35-1/2 $6.99 BF

Basswood 4" x 8" about 6ft $14.95 BF

No pine.

I got pictures if you're interested.


----------



## tubetwang

i get me wood from these guys...

http://www.langevinforest.com/en/splash/splash.asp

Major Twang


----------



## gtech

tubetwang said:


> i get me wood from these guys...
> 
> http://www.langevinforest.com/en/splash/splash.asp
> 
> Major Twang


Me too...

Pine and Soft Walnut.


----------



## cullers

Lincoln said:


> Sherwood Park has swamp ash and ash 780-449-9663
> 
> Southside has everything I mentioned 780-463-9663
> 
> I find that ash is almost twice as heavy as swamp ash (or at least feels like it). Ash is also the cheapest, everything else is roughly twice the price per BF.
> 
> If you're into cedar at all, I have a connection on the coast. I get clear, rough cut, kiln dried, 2 x 8 cedar (real 2" x 8") for dirt cheap. I've got 12ft of it right now......I'd gladly donate 3ft to your operation. :smile:


I want cedar tops. If you can furnish or give the name of your connection for cedar it will be much appreciated. Windell Cullers 479 442 8899, Fayetteville, Ark, Call or email.


----------



## Lincoln

cullers said:


> I want cedar tops. If you can furnish or give the name of your connection for cedar it will be much appreciated. Windell Cullers 479 442 8899, Fayetteville, Ark, Call or email.



Sunbury Cedar 604-589-1900 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## martyb1

I get a lot of wood from here
Fraser Valley Fine Woods

Ed is the best.His stuff is #1 quality and his shipping is reasonable and very fast

He has a great ebay store as well where you can get some real deals some times

Fraser Valley Ebay Store

Just don't be bidding me up :smilie_flagge17::smile:


----------

